# Isuzu NPR-HD vs. Sprinter



## smellslike$tome

I'm going to be ordering a truck before the end of the year. I was all hot and bothered for the Sprinter back in the dreaming stage. Everyone I ever talked to who was driving one loved it. Then I began to read about all sorts of reliability issues online. I got nervous thinking about spending 40k+ for a new vehicle only to have it in and out of the shop all the time. So then I went back to looking at Isuzu NPR-HD (sales rep insists I need the HD, maybe he's right but I don't know). Then I found out that I could get the Isuzu with a gas engine for about 4k less than the diesel. At this point I had to ask myself with diesel running about .30 per gallon more than gas do I really want a diesel and if so why. I know the mileage is supposed to be better on a diesel and waaaaaay better on a Sprinter over the Isuzu. Whatever I get will have a 14' Hackney box on it but I would surely like to hear from NPR and Sprinter drivers about there likes and dislikes including any horror stories.


----------



## dougchips

Let me know if you end up with a Sprinter, one is on my wish list.


----------



## mahlere

biggest downfall to sprinter is the lack of qualified service techs...

if you have a good, reliable dealer in your area that can work on them, they are good...

but forget about your local mechanic working on them, they can't get parts.


----------



## mdshunk

mahlere said:


> but forget about your local mechanic working on them, they can't get parts.


That's why I maintain that a Step Van is a better choice. They're just built on top of a Ford or Chevy that anyone can work on. The parts are cheap, and they can get back in service in no time flat. The Hackney bodies are nice, but I have a general aversion to standing in the rain or snow to get stuff from outside bins. I'm pretty sure the NPR is what the Mario Maio super truck is built on. Come to think of it, I believe the George Brazil truck was built on an NPR, with a Grumman body.


----------



## smellslike$tome

mahlere said:


> biggest downfall to sprinter is the lack of qualified service techs...
> 
> if you have a good, reliable dealer in your area that can work on them, they are good...
> 
> but forget about your local mechanic working on them, they can't get parts.




The Dodge/Chrysler dealership is about 4.5 miles from my shop. On the one hand this would be good especially since I know these guys and handle all their plumbing issues. On the other hand I drive past it almost everyday and their always seem to be about a half dozen sitting in the lot waiting to be worked on. Now for all I know they are in for routine/scheduled service but I don't know. It seems like sometimes I'll see the same ones there just weeks apart.


----------



## mahlere

npr's are pretty common...yes, Maio used an NPR. Chevy makes a version of it as well. Check out the newest Mr. Sparky prototype...I'll see if I can find a link...It's out of a dealership from Buffalo.


----------



## mahlere

Here ya go


----------



## mdshunk

mahlere said:


> Here ya go


That's a cool truck, but I don't think the traffic side would be very usable if you had to park along the curb in the city.


----------



## smellslike$tome

mdshunk said:


> That's why I maintain that a Step Van is a better choice. They're just built on top of a Ford or Chevy that anyone can work on. The parts are cheap, and they can get back in service in no time flat. The Hackney bodies are nice, but I have a general aversion to standing in the rain or snow to get stuff from outside bins. I'm pretty sure the NPR is what the Mario Maio super truck is built on. Come to think of it, I believe the George Brazil truck was built on an NPR, with a Grumman body.



No outside bins on this one.


----------



## smellslike$tome

But does anybody drive either of these vehicles?


----------



## mdshunk

smellslike$tome said:


> But does anybody drive either of these vehicles?


Not me, but I saw a funeral herse the other day made from a Sprinter. I hope to have one at my funeral.


----------



## mahlere

sprinter


----------



## smellslike$tome

mdshunk said:


> Not me, but I saw a funeral herse the other day made from a Sprinter. I hope to have one at my funeral.


Interesting video.

All I can say is ... John 11:25-27.


----------



## smellslike$tome

mahlere said:


> sprinter


So tell me what you like and don't like about your sprinter.


----------



## mahlere

smellslike$tome said:


> So tell me what you like and don't like about your sprinter.


i just did...great truck. good milage. lots of cargo...just don't have a problem.

just had a problem with lack of power, truck stalling, surging issues. went to the dealer that we bought it from, they said it was a shorted wire in a wiring harness. wanted to replace the entire harness for $700 (not under warranty)

took it to a freightliner dealer we were referred too, turns out it was a computer issue from a dead battery 4 months ago. old codes in the system. they rebooted the computer and all is well. $300.

but finding people who can work on them is difficult.


----------



## Bone Saw

have a 05 sprinter and love it, zero issues, the 08's are 100% nicer and better than previous years.


----------



## fireguy

Do a search on yahoo for their BBS and sprinter-source.com. I have 2 Sprinters, a 2003, and a 2005. My guys are pressuring me to get another and retire the Ranger. They are expensive to work on, but we have a source on parts, and I have a shop that does work on mine. Recently, though, my 2003 went 250 miles round trip to Stampede Dodge in Nampa, ID for work. They did an excellent job. We haul more stuff, safer, and more compfortabley than the E250, the Step Van, and the Ranger.


----------



## firemike

> But does anybody drive either of these vehicles?


I have the Isuzu NQR, which is the next heavier weight class then the NPR, and it is a nice truck. Mine is 4 years old, the part that sucks is the fuel cost. When I got it, diesel was around $1.49/gal. now generally around $3.00. Mine gets around 11 MPG with approximately 6,200 pounds of tools, equipment, and stock.

All in all, it is a nice driving truck, rides a little rough, but the cab-over design makes getting around easy. With mine you will notice every bump, dip, etc. The NPR might ride a little better. Mine has a 16 foot box, 1,800 pound lift gate, and sliding side door on the passenger side. It has been practically trouble-free, the only two major drawbacks for me is that it under-powered, and the maintenance costs are 3 to 4 times what my van was. 

For instance - - Air filter - $75, Oil change $115 at the dealer, around $50 if I do it myself. (takes 14 quarts) The filter alone is $24, the only place I can get it around here is the dealer. One of my clients owns a couple quick-change oil shops, he can't even order the filter from any of his suppliers, it appears to be a dealer-only item as far as I can tell.

Other things: You need to have a DOT inspection yearly in most states, the insurance is higher, along with maintenance costs, and most states either require a CDL or at the very least a DOT medical card if you are the sole driver. Commercial plates in Michigan - $498 vs $115 for my van. It gets more involved if employees drive it in some states too.

Also, parking can be an issue depending on where you live. I can't park it in my driveway because it is over a 2 ton weight class (the Sprinter is a 2 ton truck I believe). 

The truck is sort of noisy to drive, I have heard they improved it with newer models. One thing I was pi$$ed about, they came out with the crew cab the year after I got mine. Had I known, I would have waited a year. 

The commercial truck dealer I got it from is excellent. Quality service, the way dealers used to be. I had an issue once with some bad fuel, it had water in it. Called the service department wondering what to do , the rep took care of everything, even the wrecker. When they got it back to the dealership, he asked how big of a truck did I need to finish out the day. After I got over the shock, he said if I need a truck the same as mine they will provide one, and help move equipment from one to the other if needed. Or if I just needed a small truck like a pick-up or van, they will get one for me to use. The said they understand contractors can't work without a truck

I asked how long it will take and he said I should have it back first thing in the morning. I told him that I will just take the rest of the day and catch up on paperwork at home, no big deal. He asked if I needed a ride home, I told him I will just call my wife to come and get me. By the time my wife drove the 3 miles to come and get me, they had the truck inside, had the fuel tank off, and were starting to flush out the lines.

He called me at 4:30 and said it was done and to come and pick it up. I was needless to say - Very impressed


----------



## ApgarNJ

go witht he isuzu. that will be my next work truck. i chose the trailer route and if that fails after a few years. or i grow too much with business, an npr hd with diesel and supreme 12 or 14' util box on the back is a must.
i know the box trucks are more popular but having the util boxes along the sides is really handy and keeps you from having to jump in and out of the back all the time.
sprinters are too narrow, and you can carry a lot more in the npr.


----------



## AustinDB

my box truck w/ a chevy 350 gets 9.5 on a good day and I keep it loaded with a variety of tools, ladders and wood, all though not to the tune of 6500 as Firemike has. With such a small margin as 11mpg for a diesel and 9.5mpg for gas, gas is the winner-specially since it barely breaks even with my calculations-20% extra for diesel ($2.59 versus $3.10) and 20% extra in gas mileage (9.5mpg versus 11.4mpg)-whatever the difference is is the cost savings minus the added cost of purchase. 

Compare with the sprinter and it's hands down the sprinter. Someone mentioned 40k for a sprinter cutaway-that sounds pretty high-I think that amount may be for a larger 3500 high and long model, but I"m not positive. The gas mileage is the money saver. 

Does anyone tow a trailer with a Sprinter?


----------

